# Song - I don't know where I'm going or where I've been



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(This is one of my improvs).

I don't know where I'm going, or where I've been
It seems my life is wasted just sitting in
But I have no strong love
To keep me straight
He doesn't stroke me skin
Or stroke my face

I don't know where I'm going, or where I've been
My love is lost, I'm snowing, I'm in a dream
Before the tables turned
I was serene
Before you touched me everything was keen

Just before your fire lights for me
Let me bow down to fate most graciously
Just before your loving rocks my life
Be sure to hold me close, just hold me right.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds good for song lyrics, I think. Yours are very honest, where I'd find mine a bit more -- not abstract -- but ambivalent. I wouldn't know what to say, so precisely. Liking your work, is what I'm trying to say..


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool thanks.

To be honest I don't think about it. I just start singing. I don't plan what I'm going to sing about. My unconscious mind takes care of all of it, and it is surprisingly clever.

For instance, in the flutter-bye song I start the song by saying:

"One fine day I will wake by a stream
That day I will see the butterflies"

It's was only afterwards that I saw the significance of the waking by a stream. I developed my phobia of butterflies after waking up in the middle of the night indoors only to face a butterfly in a confined space.
In this song, I encounter them in their natural environment. It's a positive transformation of the experience in my mind.

It's not like I was thinking about it when I wrote it.

But you are right Tone, the message is very direct and simple. I don't know why, it's just meant to be truthful and understood by the person I am singing to.

The tunes are very similar to the types you get in musicals. That is the general feel, a heartfelt monologue, an expression of a stream of consciousness to music with the intention of conveying an idea.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

As long as you don't restrict your ideas by worrying what anyone thinks. You can do no wrong.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I think that's why I don't mind being cheesy and trite.

There must be millions of songs out there where people say "I don't know where I'm going". It's just the human condition!

It's all been said before.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Exactly. You look hard enough, it's found in most songs, just written differently.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you play any instruments Rozanne?

Cam


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes Rozanne,

Have you composed any music to accompany your lyrics?
I would be interested in hearing it.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'm not accomplished but I've always loved composing. I usually improvise the tune and lyrics at the same time, although I admit that I am falling into using the same 2 or 3 tunes now. My life is a musical. I have a couple of themes and I sing to them. My hard drive is full of self-expression. It's cool but I hope no one ever gets hold of my harddrive!

I know how to write it down but it takes such a long time. I would have to start playing the piano again to learn how to create really good accompaniment, scores that don't bore me.

Jazz is my favorite genre but I like most styles.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

So any chance of hearing some of your songs?

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Learning how to sing is probably my biggest challenge. I never had lessons when I was in a church choir and got into a lot of bad habits.

A couple of years ago I had a couple of lessons which have helped me since. I'm never going to be a loud singer but it would please me if I could record things which sound pleasant.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I need to work out how to sing and how to share files. If you can help me with either of those then yes! I spent ages trying find an equivalent of youtube the other day but to no avail. And the standard of the work can't really justify it at this stage anyway.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Chameleon said:


> Do you play any instruments Rozanne?
> 
> Cam


As you can imagine, I regret not getting better at them, but yes, Piano grade 6, violin grade 4, flute grade 1, music theory grade 5, GCSE Music grade A, Bishop's Chorister Award.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Do you have an aversion to youtube.
Maybe you could just post some instrumentals for now, until you are happy with your singing voice.

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm starting to think this is the year to get developing these things. I admit I have been thinking about it quite a lot recently, but usually in the context of "I want my children to be musicians"...which isn't really right, but I have to say I think they would be musicians anyway!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's the internet that encourages me. It's a way of being looked at without being uncomfortable. I used to be desperately self-conscious when I was younger. It used to ruin my singing. I simply couldn't let go and enjoy myself. The net has given me a lot of confidence in developing my creativity.

It's an effect which has over-flowed into my real life, so it is not wasted.

I was reading my posts from a year ago...it makes me think about the positive impact this site has had on my life. I have always needed somewhere to go and share ideas without feeling out of place, and this is it.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I want my children to be musicians".


 :shock:

Are you pregnant?

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Do you have an aversion to youtube.
> Maybe you could just post some instrumentals for now, until you are happy with your singing voice.
> 
> 3098


Oops, didn't see that one slip in.

It's the singing I want to develop, most definately, so I would sing.

I tried youtube but it just didn't work. I converted the wavs into mp3 files and it still didn't work.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> > I want my children to be musicians".
> 
> 
> :shock:
> ...


Not unless phantom pregnancies count.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

That's unfortunate, it would have be interesting to hear some of your work.
I would love to be able to play the piano myself, I come up with so many songs a night whilst I am lying in bed, I hear the whole thing, music and lyrics.
Does that ever happen with you?

3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually, not really. But that's a gift. You could take a dictaphone to bed with you and keep the lights off to help you stay in touch with your audatory thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I tried youtube but it just didn't work. I converted the wavs into mp3 files and it still didn't work.


Seems as if you can "only" upload videos... if you wanted to upload your voice/singing, you'd need to either record your face or just point the cam else where.

http://www.youtube.com/t/howto_makevideo


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

So yeah, it means you need a web cam.


----------

